# Hot Malaysian Girl Pic



## Bob (Oct 15, 2003)

Now check out this L4 Phyllium Pulchrifolium from the hills of Malaysia. Shes very shy.

Bob


----------



## Bob (Oct 15, 2003)

on my thumb:


----------



## Steven (Oct 15, 2003)

she's beautiful :}


----------



## Bob (Oct 15, 2003)

I'll still trade you for a Gigantea!!!!

Isn't it your bed time ??

Bob


----------



## Steven (Oct 15, 2003)

nja,... i keep my gigantea's  
plenty of phasmids available here

and indeed i'm going to sleep now  

good night


----------



## MacCleod (Oct 18, 2003)

Very sweet, Bob!

Now tell me...are they easy to keep and maintain, or are they more difficult :? 

I'd like to start with phasmids, and I like these a lot, but I'm afraid I haven't got the knowledge to keep them :8o


----------



## Steven (Oct 18, 2003)

i'm pretty sure you're gonna find those at the insectfair next week, 26 okt in Belgium,.... and there will be plenty of phasmidfreaks around to ask about them  

how many of those walking leafs do you got B. ?


----------



## Bob (Oct 18, 2003)

I only have two. About 20 eggs that are not hatching yet. Also have 30 Giganteum waiting to hatch.
They are easy to raise if you have a food source. I use Oregon blackberry that is growing next to my fence. Mist once a day and keep at room temp. They lay eggs at about 6 tp 8 months of age.

Hard to find in the US.

Bob


----------



## MacCleod (Oct 19, 2003)

Is it really necessary that they need circulating air ( a fan should be placed in there tank)  
That's what I have read in the books :? 

Blackberry won't be any problem, as I live in a very green environment


----------



## Bob (Oct 20, 2003)

No need for the fan. Some hatchlings refuse to eat and fans are used to simulate natural settings to get them started. Don't take any special care but I did have an adult die after a bunch of screeming kids saw it in a pet store I was showing it at. I think stress will kill them..kind of like parents with teenagers !! ( I have three)

Bob


----------



## Bob (Oct 20, 2003)

>and there will be plenty of phasmidfreaks 

Hey Steven......your English is getting a little to good!!

Peter Clasen and Orin Mcmonigle wrote a great phasmid book called "ghostes of the trees" . worth buying if you can find it. Peter sells is at www.bugsincyberspace.com
I don't know if he will ship overseas.

Bob 

Bob


----------



## Steven (Oct 20, 2003)

> Hey Steven......your English is getting a little to good!!


 hehehe    yeah right


----------



## MacCleod (Oct 20, 2003)

Thx for the info, Bob.

Maybe I'll buy a couple and try to breed them


----------



## Bob (Oct 21, 2003)

try and breed? ......they don't need males in most species. Just sit and wait....and wait and wait..................

Bob


----------



## MacCleod (Oct 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bob _
> *try and breed? ......they don't need males in most species. Just sit and wait....and wait and wait..................
> 
> Bob *


Ow...that's great.
The one on the picture above...did you breed it


----------



## Bob (Nov 7, 2003)

sorry I forgot to answer. I actually got these from a friend who was going through a divorce and had space problems. I need to call him and see if he is ready to start again. He wrote the book with another friend called "Ghost of the trees" Must have if you are into stick insects. 

Bob


----------



## MacCleod (Nov 13, 2003)

One of them molted yesterday 
I didn't know that they eat their old skin, until I saw it munching 

Can I already find out if they 're male or female :? 

As I can see now, it's a male and a female


----------



## Bob (Nov 13, 2003)

Phyllium Celebicum is one of the few species with males. Check out this site:
http://www.terraristik.org/advice/animals/phyllium/celebicum.htm

I had another thailand stick hatch this morning !!


----------



## Bob (Nov 22, 2003)

She molted a few days ago. Grew almost 100%.


----------



## Bob (Nov 22, 2003)

one more on a leaf:


----------



## MacCleod (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice pics Bob!!

My male molted this morning 
It looks like they're doing good on oak leafs.


----------



## Bob (Nov 22, 2003)

I have around 30 P.Giganteum eggs....be waiting for 6 months now...not hatching.

Bob


----------

